# Veritas Premium Block Plane



## rikkor

I bought one of these and love it. I brought it in to show my (woodworker-hobbiest) boss. He referred to it as "male jewelry."


----------



## ChicoWoodnut

That is one sweet looking tool. It looks kinda Deco in a Buck Rogers sort of way. All it lacks is sparks and smoke shooting out the back. What wielder of tools can resist? It begs to be touched; to be held.

Thanks for the review,

BTW, how do you get on the LV "feedback" list?


----------



## USCJeff

I'm w/ Rikkor, male jewelry. Having not used it, I can only say, it looks really cool!


----------



## Tomcat1066

I've considered offering my wife in trade for one of these, but decided against it. She's to supportive of my woodworking to trade in. Besides, I'm pretty sure I can afford one of these bad boys eventually


----------



## teenagewoodworker

very nice review! thats makes me want this plane a lot. can't afford one though. ill stick with buying an LN for now but this one will always be in the back of my mind for someday!


----------



## christopheralan

I gotta say, that is one smokin' plane!


----------



## jrm

While I'm sure they are good planes they are very expensive for a block plane.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## Radish

Drool. But way down on the list of things to acquire…


----------



## chriswright

Every Veritas plane I have used has been great, I just wish I could afford to buy some. Great review.


----------



## Loren

Leonard Lee tried to launch a line of planes back in the 80s… and
it didn't fly. It was only after Lie Nielsen's boutique planes started
to get popular that Lee Valley started to make bench planes again.


----------



## daiku1

Looks very cool, but low on the list of desired planes. I have Stanleys, LN and Veritas already. Don't think I could justify this eye candy. Now, if they were to do an Infill plane….


----------



## Oscar

i'm sure it's a great tool - almost all LV stuff is - but $279 for a BLOCK PLANE is just ridiculous. and i say this as somebody who uses several LN and LV hand planes. i understand that quality tools are not (and should not be) inexpensive, but this is crazy.


----------



## Tangle

Great review. thanks, but $279 is a bunch. I just bought a brand new Miller's Falls adjustable mouth, low angle, block plane for $10. I think it will really do a great job once it's tuned up.


----------



## grumpycarp

I wish to coin a phrase, "The Slipper Plane". or perhaps the "Princess Plane". Looks like a slipper, a ballet slipper en pointe, and it's also interesting that the so called "grips" are not in line with the resistance with that which the tool might encounter but run along the sides, possibly reducing grip if one actually needed it at all on a small plane, but . . .

It's a purse. Doesn't do any more than the cheaper version except wear a monogram, demand attention and demonstrate the adage that "A fool and their money are some party . . ."


----------



## bearandfox

this may be a little late but I too was truly excited that there was a contender to LN's crown as current king of premium quality planes, I myself own several Record planes albeit from previous decades & I love them but wouldn't touch a Record (Irwin) nowadays. One day Clifton will start producing block planes to complement their range of superb planes, how they excel in quality they lack in range unfortunately so when I saw that this beautiful shiny new design was here I was genuinely excited, I appreciate quality but am certainly not averse to change, or a new concept so it was with little trepidation I picked up this plane at the Great Northern Woodworking show in Harrogate (Nov 08) and I was blown away, the styling is like some kinda 50's/60's concept car, the weight is great, but then I discovered & I can't believe no-one else has commented in any review at all…the Veritas or 'V' logo on the inset plate is PLASTIC!!! For me personally I was seriously close to parting with some cash for this plane until I felt this, how can you make something so beautifully & finish it so cheaply, surely there can't have been that much of a saving between the plastic cap & a forged/milled cap & also at this price don't your customers deserve the best?


----------



## kosta

personally I just cant drop that amount of money for a block plane


----------



## rockindavan

I got the NX 60 about 6 months ago and cant say enough good things about it. Ya its expensive, but not worrying about rust is worth another $100 in my mind. My brother has the DX 60 and its great, but he works in construction and doesn't have time to oil or wax it after he uses it. There is a patina over most of the plane, which he actually likes. For me I like the cleanliness of the rust resistant steel is awesome.

People may scuff at the near $300 price tag, but they likely haven't used it and don't know the feeling of an internal snicker every time you pick up the plane. Once you buy it you immediately forget about the price and feel satisfied you didn't sell yourself out for a cheaper tool.

Im sure we have all had the harbor freight remorse after buying a tool and realizing how hideous it is, then stashing it away so no one ever sees it.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks


----------

